# First adventure



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

We take delivery of our brand new and first ever MH in March and have booked eurotunnel for 10 days at Easter. 
We are hoping to stay overnight aire after tunnel, make our way down to Luxembourg on day one, stay over and then explore Black Forest / Alsace region. No firm plans in place, but thinking Lake Constance, Freiburg and Comer. Happy to stay on aires/stellplatz or campsites.
Do not want to drive/ move on everyday as wish to explore locally, so not adverse to public transport or getting on a bike. Our aim is to enjoy the whole freedom of the road experience. We both speak reasonable French (me) and German (other half) so language not a barrier either. Already bought camper stop, all the aires and bord atlas.
Any advice on itinerary, great places to stay/ visit and first timer tips, etc greatly appreciated.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sounds good, but if you can, get a local shakedown trip in place before the big one.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Seem's like your getting organised with books etc..
The "shake down" is a good idea, even new vans can have issues and nothing worse than going away and having a silly problem.

Remember Easter will be busy and your going to touristy places.
Arrive early at aires / stellplatz to get a spot as they can get busy at certain times.

Cant help with itineray as we have only ever done the Mosel in that area but that is definately worthwhile..


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks, hoping to do that, but timing tight. We both work full time so may have just 2 weekends between delivery and setting off. I am sure weekend no 1 will be spent packing and organising. Luckily we have been tent campers and have most bits of kit. At this rate it may be a night on our own drive!


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Kirkszarten (spelling may be slightly off) has a lovely campsite east of Freiburg with free public transport in the area.
Free swimming pools next to site weather permitting and the small town is a few minutes stroll away.

Agree with bognormike that a short trip beforehand would give you a chance to test everything.

Best of luck.

Bob


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you, but virgin question - what do you consider early? It is literally these noddy questions we need advice on


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you dont mind me saying I think its too much for 10 days. I would concentrate on one area and probably leave out Constance. Its a massive lake and not too motorhome friendly. Some good Stellplatz at Uberlingen and one about 2 miles out of Meersberg but very little else and not much lake access.

If you dont want to do a lot of driving I would maybe just do either

Mossel Trier to Koblenz
Black Forest
Alsace

It would normally take me a week just to get to the Black Forest or Alsace. Just my take on it.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*First Adventure*

Hi fantails , early means, if you stop on a aire or stellplatz, you leave between 8&9 am. Then you drive till lunch time there should be space on the next one as they have left as well,(hopefully) Europe like to have lunch early 1-2 pm , that give you time to visit where you are, if you don't like it move on 8 am in the morning and find somewhere else. That's what I found anyway hope this helps.
Eddie.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I that area you need to be getting to your aire for 2pm absolute latest and then park up and go off sightseeing

It is a great area with an awful lot to see and do and I fully agree with the others a local shakedown running all the systems up for a decent period first is a must

enjoy!


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Really helpful, and much appreciated. The Europeans are sticklers for their lunch breaks! 8 am not a problem, normally wide awake by 6!


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Lake Constance May now slip off itinerary - hadn't picked up on its reduced appeal and viability in a motorhome. Had a gut feeling itinerary was too broad so helps.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

If the van is new then I reckon a shakedown run is essential. But you can even do that at home.......staying in it for a night or two even on your own drive....maybe one night on hookup and one night without, to test out all onboard systems. 
Well worth doing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you do the Black Forest I would recommend a trip into Switzerland to the Rhine Falls. Only about an hour from the Forest. You can stay overnight in the grassy car park.

Our blog (see below) has info and photos for all the areas you mention in 2009, 2011 and 2012


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Fantails

The advice about the "shakedown" trip is excellent, and you really should take it if you can. It's the little (but vitally important) things you can so easily forget.

If you keep the van at home, why not spend a couple of nights in it, just as if you were away on holiday. That way if you have forgotten anything you can pop indoors and get it, or add it to your checklist.

You will also find out if you know how to use all the switches, dials and facilities. You would be amazed at the number of people who have posted on here asking the most basic, but vital questions. Dead easy when you know how, but motorhoming is nothing like tent camping :roll: - and if you don't know how to fill the water tank or how to empty the loo, you will be in the sh....... (_Ghastly pun intended!_ :lol: :lol: )

Please don't think I'm being patronising - we get regular questions on "_How to get the stink of diesel out of the water tank_?" and "_How do I empty the cassette_?" Better to ask first, however simple it seems - and there's no such thing as a daft question if you don't yet know the answer.

Dave 

P.S. If your tunnel crossing is late(ish) you could do worse than stay at Cite Europe. Five minutes from the tunnel exit and right next door to one of the biggest supermarkets in France. Floodlit and next to the police station too.

P.P.S. Just saw that Nomad made the same suggestion. (Got called away half way through typing this post.)


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

have now read the blog - fantastic and from what I can deduce you are of similar age and silliness! Feeling even more inspired now.
Rhine falls now on the list, lake constance off!


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

zebedee - brilliant advice and we are going to try the shakedown trip away, but alas will probably be the drive if run out of time.. Hadn't thought of the with and without hook up as proposed by The Nomad. Regarding cite europe, have you got the GpS or is it sign posted? I had had conflicting reviews regarding "safety" "extra locks" etc, but opposite police seems fairly sensible. Other options were gravelines or Oye plage, but not sure how easy to find in the dark
One last question (so far) what is the latest (socially) accepted time to turn up at an aire at night near Calais?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Cite Europe is right next to the tunnel terminal - difficult to miss the signs! Just put cite Europe into Google for the website and directions.
Happy camping 
 

Alan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

fantails said:


> Thanks, hoping to do that, but timing tight. We both work full time so may have just 2 weekends between delivery and setting off. I am sure weekend no 1 will be spent packing and organising. Luckily we have been tent campers and have most bits of kit. At this rate it may be a night on our own drive!


Welcome on here.

You timescale before departure is definitely tight, even assuming the delivery date will be met. On this point I think you should have some contingency plans, e.g. by assuming the shakedown may have to be the last w/e before departure and plan to do all otther things the w/e before.

I do not want to be pessimistic, but others have been let down on dates, so it is as well to be prepared with a plan B. However I hope you get it on time and can have a really good trip.

Geoff


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't forget to get to fill up with cheap fuel at 'Auchen' before you leave Calais, Co-ordinates 50.942952, 1.810324.

Cite Europe 50.942952,1.810324 , No facilities

Calais Beach front Aire 50.966106,1.843803 , Water, WC etc
Calais Marina parking 50.960285,1.844586 , No facilities but quieter than the beach front

Martin


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

My puter is going mad, might be the operator !!
Cite Europe is at 50.932875,1.811273


Martin


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

There isn't a 'latest' or 'earliest' time for arriving and departing at an Aire - everyone turns up and goes when they feel like it especially near the Ferry ports – just don't make too much noise if it's you.

We went to bed one morning, about 1 am, at an almost deserted Aire earlier this year and when I stumbled out to take the dog a walk at around 7 am there was an identical MH parked alongside us – neither of us heard them arrive and the French MH owner came round to apologise as I came back from the walk if case he'd disturbed us.

We're off to France in the morning and I've been checking everything still works, about a month since our last trip out, and you really do need to check and double check that everything works as it should and not just take the word of the dealer.

Making sure the fridge/freezer works properly is essential, the heater and water heater also, shower and toilet need checking and there's bound to be at least one annoying rattle somewhere so take at least a few basic tools.

Knaus are usually well built, and the payload on ours was very good, so you shouldn't have too many problems with the new MH but it's essential you make as many checks as possible before you go abroad.

Enjoy life on the open road and Happy New Year as well!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fantails said:


> have now read the blog - fantastic and from what I can deduce you are of similar age and silliness! Feeling even more inspired now.
> Rhine falls now on the list, lake constance off!


Definately Silly. Yes. Im sure most on here will vouch for that.

One tip if its a shake down trip into Europe. Make sure you have some kind of internet access. Loads of threads on here about wifi antennas etc. France has FON sites all over so if you have BT Broadband you will get online easily.

You can also use the mobile version of this site here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/mo/index.php?type=html which uses little data and is ideal on a iPhone or similar.

I find this incredibly useful for two reasons. I break stuff all the time so I can post on here to annoy everyone but they usually help me out.

When things are going well you can also post on here to annoy everyone anyway!

Im sure you will have a great time.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

fantails said:


> One last question (so far) what is the latest (socially) accepted time to turn up at an aire at night near Calais?


Any time at all if you choose Cite Europe. There are comings and goings all night, but most people are considerate and drive on or off as quietly as they can. It's a huge car park area anyway, so it shouldn't be difficult to find a quiet spot.

As regards other aires it's wise to come off the road by about 4.00pm at the latest, otherwise you may find them rather crowded. They vary so much that it's impossible to be dogmatic, but we always leave ourselves time to move on and find another if it's too crowded or we don't like the look of it.

If you haven't thought of it already, you might want to consider using AutoRoute on a netbook or laptop - or Osmand+ if you have a tablet.

The attached picture is just a bit of the Pas de Calais region showing the options provided by AutoRoute. If you are interested there's loads of info about it. We wouldn't consider going abroad without it now, and it's also extremely useful for planning your route . . . even if you rarely (if ever :roll: ) stick to it like us!

Dave

.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

What an exciting time is ahead for you. I remember picking up our motorhome and then heading off to Europe for the first time. reading your post bought it all back so thanks for posting.
With regard to trying it out before you make the big trip - it really is essential. We went to a small site that we wouldn't have chosen to go to normally after we'd picked up the van. It was about 5 miles from the dealers. We had to go back the next day to get some problems sorted out e.g. the heater wasn't working, water was coming out from somewhere and a few other small but essential to fix problems.
If they hadn't been fixed we would have been in trouble.
Anyway - enjoy yourselves and keep us all informed on your progress.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

What an exciting time is ahead for you. I remember picking up our motorhome and then heading off to Europe for the first time. reading your post bought it all back so thanks for posting.
With regard to trying it out before you make the big trip - it really is essential. We went to a small site that we wouldn't have chosen to go to normally after we'd picked up the van. It was about 5 miles from the dealers. We had to go back the next day to get some problems sorted out e.g. the heater wasn't working, water was coming out from somewhere and a few other small but essential to fix problems.
If they hadn't been fixed we would have been in trouble.
Anyway - enjoy yourselves and keep us all informed on your progress.


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

brilliant idea. will now look up sites near to the dealer for first night as they are about 100 miles from home. 
i would like to say the advice and support on this site is amazing and I really hope I am in a position to share my experience to others in years to come


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Glad my reply helped. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

envious you are off to France tomorrow. Have a fantastic time
Happy new year


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Also use www.bordatlas.de 
Scroll down to Google Earth (KMZ) and that will give all Stellplatz in Germany etc.
On your shakedown, take it out for a 20 mile run, stop somewhere, switch stuff on and see if it works, eg does the fridge swing open with a load of food or booze in the door, when you slam the brakes on do you get hit in the back of the head with a frying pan.
It is the silly things that catch you out, not the really big stuff most of the time.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with the last post. It is the silly things that catch you out so load your car with as much of the things as you'll think you need for a couple of nights away and make sure you try everything out.
We hadn't tried out our cooker and then couldn;t get it to work when we were staying on a site for couple of nights before going on our first ever trip abroad in it. We had to wait on the sit for the gas fitter (!!) to come to fix it.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Not wanting to rain on your parade or anything, but from personal experience I would get in touch from the dealer to check the van will absolutely be ready on your collection day. Explain to them you have a trip booked and ask if they will make sure it has priority in their workshops for any PDI issues and so on. 

Manufacturers and dealers, with the best will in the world are subject to parts being missing, transport delays, power failures, vans not turning up from previous customers on time, the list is endless. We had three dates when we could drive off from the forecourt all missed because the van was still in Grimsby at the manufacturers!

Then definitely do a night or two checking it all fits and works. Better if the heater fails to light near to your dealers than half way down France in January!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your heading towards Alsace etc and in a hurry your probaby going to head down the free motorway through belgium past Dunkirk which means CiteEurope is in the wrong direction (Although its not far out of the way).

If you are going that way then there is a cracking free aire at Bergues just inland from Dunkrik here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11645

Stayed there twice. Really quiet, always space but no services.


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Welcome to the website Fantails
As far as the trip is concerned don't try to do too much. Make out a rough itinerary with options for changes or diversions. Don't go to Switzerland for one day ……depending on the size of your van ……under/over 3500kg…you will pay 40SF to go on the motorways valid for a year or if over3500kg a minimum of 32.50 SF for 10 days for all roads.
Do you know what water hose connections you will need?
Do you know what electrical connections you will need?
Do you know if one or two gas cylinders supplied with van and the size?
When you are in the van the first night check that the heating, the hot water and the hob/oven are working on gas and all on together. As you are driving check that fridge is working on 12v and when you are hooked up check that fridge is working on 230V.
Have you heard about ACSI Campsites ? You may need hookup after a couple of days depending on the number and size of your leisure batteries and whether you have a solar panel or not.
The place to discover any of the issues is near home not in Europe.
Having said that if you find you have forgotten something don't worry, you will find that motor homers everywhere will go out of their way to help.
Have a great holiday.
Ian


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yaxley said:


> Do you know what water hose connections you will need?
> Ian


Or maybe carry a 6 or 7 litre watering can!

Many of us do, and it is rare that we ever need to use the hose. If you both take the can with you for a wee or to the shower a couple of times a day, you will never need to move the van from its carefully levelled position to get in range of the tap.

Are you likely to run out of gas abroad? You can't exchange British cylinders in foreign parts, but there is more than one cheap and simple solution if you are concerned.

I suggest you do a whole lot of reading on here, and this forum will give you a good start.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-185.html

Dave


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

So much reading to do! Shouldn't run out of gas abroad as have x 2 11kg gas bottles, 2 leisure batteries and solar panel. 
Hadn't found the link to all the fact sheets before and have now book marked.
"Happy" to pay Swiss toll as returning to Rhone alps for summer 3 weeks so will need then anyway.
Watering can now on shopping list. Would never of thought of that.


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

The review of the aire looks promising. Have you been there lately as just wondering how " pot holed" it is? If arriving in dark may be difficult to negotiate and really don't want a puncture.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fantails said:


> The review of the aire looks promising. Have you been there lately as just wondering how " pot holed" it is? If arriving in dark may be difficult to negotiate and really don't want a puncture.


Have a walk along it now if you like.  http://goo.gl/maps/F4SQt

Its fine from memory.

Just watch you dont miss the entrance though as its easily done and not very well signposted from memory. http://goo.gl/maps/E5Ep2


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

thanks, what did we do before google maps?
It looks no worse than some of the roads here in rural oxfordshire.
I now have a really good selection of overnight aires post tunnel to choose from.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fantails said:


> thanks, what did we do before google maps?
> It looks no worse than some of the roads here in rural oxfordshire.
> I now have a really good selection of overnight aires post tunnel to choose from.


There are a whole host of tools available on the internet for trip planning.

Have you looked at www.campingcar-infos.com yet? Over 16000 Stopovers in Europe.

I use a couple of the driving simulators as well. The one below incorporates Streetview, maps and google Earth in one screen so you can actually drive a root your planning.

I use it a lot in the Alps or places where I might come a cropper!

http://www.gaiagi.com/driving-simulator/

You put in your start and end location, click create and then start. You can speed it up, pause etc from the top left.

EDIT: Forgot to add. A very useful feature is you can put in lat and long co-ordinates as your start and finish rather than town names. IF your concerned about a stretch of road. Just get the lat and long off google maps for the start and end sections and paste it into the simulator.


----------

